# palpitations



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hello Peter, I hope this will be the last time I bother you BUT I suffer from panic attacks which I havn't had for ages but still get palpitations from time to time. Last night before I went to Bed I was really hot and my nose was all blocked up and I think I must have been hyperventilating and when I laid down my heart wouldn't stop palpitating.
I'm not so worried about this as I've had all the tests and it's just stress/aniexty but obviously at the moment I'm worried about my embryos, do you think it would have hurt them or stopped them from implanting (I had ET on Weds) I couldn't sleep and I wanted to stay calm so I just got up and watched TV and they must of stopped as I fell asleep.
Sorry to waffle on hope you can help put my mind at rest
Love Clarex


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Deborah, as always you make me feel better.
I'm much more relaxed now the funny thing was I'h had a really good day and got into bed really tierd and wasn't even thingking about the little embryos wnet by heat started going and then that made me worry about the effect they were having on them   
Love Clarexx


----------



## Oonagh (Sep 5, 2002)

Claire

Deborah has already given you good advice but I just wanted to add that although I don't suffer from panic attacks really I do occasionally get mild panicing sensations in that I feel like I can't breathe and my chest is all tight. My brother gets really bad palpitations through anxiety problems and he has had endless tests because he convinced there is something physical wrong. 

However what I am trying to get to is that I don't think it should have a detrimental effect on your embies so try and stay calm and I am thinking about you x

love oonagh x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Clare said:


> Hello Peter, I hope this will be the last time I bother you BUT I suffer from panic attacks which I havn't had for ages but still get palpitations from time to time. Last night before I went to Bed I was really hot and my nose was all blocked up and I think I must have been hyperventilating and when I laid down my heart wouldn't stop palpitating.
> 
> Sorry to hear this. Hypnotherapy is very good in helping this kind of problem.
> 
> ...


----------

